# porcelain coated vs plated steel vs stainless steel grate for smoker/grill ?



## JeffB1961 (Jul 2, 2021)

so which is better for smoking/grilling ? 
which is more durable ? 
for my use it will be used on a oklahoma joes bronco barrel smoker . 
i don't want to invest in a cast iron grate yet .
thanks , Jeff


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jul 2, 2021)

All I can say is dont do plated, the plating will flake off way too soon. If it were me, Id go porcelian


----------



## old sarge (Jul 2, 2021)

I'd go with stainless.  No rust.  Drop a porcelain grate and you could chip the coating.   Plating can flake over time (a long time). Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## JeffB1961 (Jul 2, 2021)

i was surprised the weber is plated steel . 
the OJ bronco is porcelain coated . 
trying to find a inexpensive SS  round 18 incher but no luck yet . 
so far the OJ looks to be the best option for this cheap bass turd .


----------



## Chasdev (Jul 3, 2021)

Mild steel for me, why make it complicated?


----------



## old sarge (Jul 3, 2021)

JeffB1961 said:


> i was surprised the weber is plated steel .
> the OJ bronco is porcelain coated .
> trying to find a inexpensive SS  round 18 incher but no luck yet .
> so far the OJ looks to be the best option for this cheap bass turd .


Maybe this site has what you are looking for:


			https://killagrilla.square.site


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 3, 2021)

I had got some cast iron grates for my Weber Silver B years ago and still in great shape!


----------



## JeffB1961 (Jul 3, 2021)

thanks folks . i'm just gonna get the weber and invest in cast iron or stainless steel later if the weber rust or i a find a great sale  .
thanks again , jeff


----------



## JeffB1961 (Jul 21, 2021)

the porcelain grate that came with the bronco cleaned much easier and is made with much thicker wire than the weber grate ..... live and learn .


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jul 21, 2021)

My preference for grates are SS, porcelain, and then plated followed by bare cast iron.  I rank aluminum there with SS.


----------

